
OpenBSD 4.4 is available for Preorder - silentbicycle
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080904204021
======
rcoder
Now that relayd has SSL support, I'm going to have to look at using OpenBSD as
a web load balancer again. Given how lean a stock OpenBSD box is, I suspect
that a very modest server could keep pace with a mid-sized (10-20 node) webapp
cluster without really breaking a sweat.

~~~
silentbicycle
CARP (<http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/carp.html>) might be useful, too.

